# Piercing a Pirate



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 8, 2009)

Q: How much does it cost a pirate to pierce his ears?

A: A buck an ear.


----------



## white page (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 8, 2009)

I know... I'm sorry... I knew it was just wrong when I posted it...


----------



## Banned (Feb 8, 2009)

Groan...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey... I already apologized...


----------



## white page (Feb 8, 2009)

There,there , Dr Baxter , we *understand* !


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 8, 2009)

I was also thinking that a buck an ear is a bit expensive for corn...


----------



## white page (Feb 8, 2009)

worse and worse !:funny:


----------



## NicNak (Feb 8, 2009)

[sign]  Totally lost for words [/sign]


Infact, I am not sure I understand the joke at all :lol:

Buck = male deer 
Ear   = Ears of corn

or is it litterally speaking, human ears and dollars 

Nevermind


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 8, 2009)

buck an ear = buccaneer in the original joke

buck an ear = $1 per ear in the secondary double entendre, which is also a play on the word corn (i.e., bad joke, corny joke)


----------



## Banned (Feb 8, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> I was also thinking that a buck an ear is a bit expensive for corn...


 
Oy...you should have quit while you were ahead...


----------



## ladylore (Feb 8, 2009)

Guys should think about taking that act out on the road. lane::walk:


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 8, 2009)

:teehee:


----------



## white page (Feb 8, 2009)

Turtle said:


> Oy...you should have quit while you were ahead...



:funny:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 8, 2009)

Honestly, the abuse I take around here... 

Oh, the humanity...


----------



## white page (Feb 8, 2009)

:support: Awww  :hug:

*white page added 28 Minutes and 28 Seconds later...*

Waaaaaaaaaa  , i'm waiting for the next funny , Dr Baxter , 
honestly I really enjoy them .:dance:  erhmmm ( Canadien humour )


----------

